# Lures for sluggish trout



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Everyone knows that a roostertail is a great lure for trout fishing but what if they're not in an aggressive mood? I'm talking about those "put-in" trout that are stocked in small lakes. Ive caught plenty by letting a piece of corn or some powerbait sit on the bottom but this year I'm only using lures. Any ideas for trout when the bite is slow?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Use a Rebel Craw and reel then let it float a second or two then reel it a couple more feet. Repeat over and over across the shore line if there feeding on the rocks.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Me and some friends caught a bunch that were stocked with little spoons. Think we got like a 6 pack at Walmart for a few bucks.
We were catching more than people that were using the Powerbait or corn.
A friend and I actually caught the same trout at the same exact time. 
The spoons must of had to be in the SAME exact spot when the trout bit them.
.....just one of those cool fishing stories I have. 
I think the color combinations we were using were red/white and blue/chrome. 
Hope that helps you.


----------



## JC#13 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like spinner baits or football jigs 


Eastside Irish #13


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the 1"spoons nickel plated.just reel up and let it fall a few feet and repeat.You can do the same with a spinner to.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I will use a small hair jig,( 64th oz) and avery small weighted bobber. Fish the jig just a couple feet bellow the bobber and after a cast let it set for a few seconds then jerk it hard, set and jerk. I've done this for years in a local park when they stock the fish and I out fish the bait users 10 to 1. I don't keep them but they are fun to catch. The trout are attracted of course by the bobber action then react at the small jig movement. I use this same method on white bass and crappie with the jigs I make and same color pattern on all. White pearl hot pink on tip, and white calf tail.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

2 Lb leader a tiny treble hook and Berkley Power bait , chart, pink and white have worked for me. Also try to be on your spot ready to fish at first light. Spooky trout seem to shut down when the sun gets bright or activity on the shore increases.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i like to use little cleos, reeled in at a steady pace. catches some nice fish not to mention more than alot of other baits.


----------

